# Help for WSM 18.5" Pork butts this weekend



## JIMMYJAM (May 3, 2011)

Planing on doing some butts on new WSM this weekend, I am getting used to the WSM...Last time I did 2 full pork shoulders on Chargriller Pro they came out great but the CG is a whole other beast... any tips for the WSM? any help from you guys will help me out in new WSM land lol. Thx guys ahead of time for your input...looking forward to the weekend YAY!


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 3, 2011)

Foil the water pan don't use water. Start it using MM method. Apple, Cherry or Hickory wood.


----------



## bbquzz (May 3, 2011)

You are a good Boy Scout, it is only Tuesday, but you are prepared   Probably an unnecessary step, but I tie my butts to make a more compact package so I can put two or three on the 18.5" and not have them hanging out the sides. I usually trim, rub and then tie Thursday night to cook Friday night into Saturday. By rubbing before tying I'm sure I hit all surfaces with rub. Good luck.


----------



## Smokey Lew (May 3, 2011)

I don't know what's with the "no water in the pan" thing other than the fat and grease going into the water. I always fill the pan with water for slow cooks. If I want higher temp. cooks, then I will foil the pan and leave the water out. Clean up isn't a big deal with a garden house, a spray nozzle, an empty 5 gal can and two hungry dogs!


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 3, 2011)

I have been using sand in the water pan thus far, I do like the way it cooks with the sand, Any input on size,time,temp? I know everyone has there prefrences just trying to form a good starting point for myself


----------



## ChuckBBQSmoker (May 3, 2011)

JIMMYJAM said:
			
		

> I have been using sand in the water pan thus far, I do like the way it cooks with the sand, Any input on size,time,temp? I know everyone has there prefrences just trying to form a good starting point for myself



1.5-2hrs per pound is the norm and I cook 225-250. What size are they?


----------



## friesian_rain (May 4, 2011)

This is lengthy but maybe there will be something in here useful.... 

Well, last weekend I did my first smoke, two pork butts, in my new 18.5" WSM.  I trimmed the butts, tied and applied dry rub;  in fridge by 8 a.m. since I was doing an overnight smoke and wanted at least 12 hours in rub.  8 p.m. I pulled butts from fridge, sprinkled a bit more rub on, let sit on counter while I got WSM ready.   

I filled ring with briquettes, used Guava wood chunks for the smoke, and added 3/4 chimney full of lit coals to the top of that.  (full enough so the water pan was almost sitting in the coals).   Put the middle on the WSM, foiled water pan in and filled, put butts on racks and put in smoker.  

Lid temp hit 250 quick, top vent open 100%  I closed up bottom vents to about 25% open.  1.5 hrs. later I closed bottom vents to 20% open.  Lid temp was 250 at midnight, and when I checked again at 5 a.m.   At 6:30 a.m. lid temp was 225 so I stirred coals, temp spiked to 260, then settled back to 250 in less than an hour.  

Pulled both butts off at internal temp of 190; the 7 lb'er done at 8:30 a.m. (11 hr 20 min., the 8 lb'er done at 10:00 a.m (almost 13 hrs).  Foiled  the butts, let sit on counter under towels for about an hour each, then pulled.  They were pretty close to perfect   !

Have fun !


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 4, 2011)

Here's some advise to do while doing whats already been mentioned. After you put it all together, the meat is cooking away, sit back and enjoy a few beers, there will be nothing left to do until the meat is done. Set it and forget it!


----------



## johnm1 (May 6, 2011)

friesian_rain said:
			
		

> This is lengthy but maybe there will be something in here useful....
> 
> Well, last weekend I did my first smoke, two pork butts, in my new 18.5" WSM.  I trimmed the butts, tied and applied dry rub;  in fridge by 8 a.m. since I was doing an overnight smoke and wanted at least 12 hours in rub.  8 p.m. I pulled butts from fridge, sprinkled a bit more rub on, let sit on counter while I got WSM ready.
> 
> ...



Just to add to this.  I use about half a chiney but I am sure either will work.  I don't use water but do foil and your bottom vents will be at about 20-25% open in the summer so agree with that.  Every time I cook, it seems to take right at 12 hours no matter what the weight is althought I am almost exclusively between 7-8lbs per butt bone in.

Consider pulling closer to 200 in my opinion.  Carefull stiring the coals, you don't want ash on your grub so consider pulling the midsection off the base to make this adjustment but don't drop it!  Good luck, send pics.


----------



## JIMMYJAM (May 7, 2011)

Thx for all the help guys and girls, today is the day 6 hrs till butts hit coals pics soon


----------



## bigwheel (May 8, 2011)

Well this waiting for a repoat is gettting skerry. Hope the young man didnt follow somebody's bad advice and it wind up explod*ing itself or something.


----------



## swapnil147 (Jul 16, 2011)

So I fired up my new WSM today using the minion method.

I used the minion method with a full charcoal pan.

I lit 25 briquettes (Kingsford blue bag) and waited for them to go to go gray.

I then put the briquettes on top of the unlit ones.

Here's where I ran into trouble.

I put 5 palm sized chunks of apple wood around the outside of the charcoal ring.

I then put my water pan covered in HD foil in along with a foil covered clay pot base and no liquid.

I seem to be getting a lot of white smoke because the chunks are burning, not smoldering. My temps are right around 250° according to my calibrated thermometer.

I've since pulled the chunks I could get to out.

I put a mix of water and apple juice in the pan so we'll see what we get.

So what gives? Anyone have any ideas?

And I lost the pictures of the setup because this stupid camera doesn't tell me that there's no card, it just says memory full...oh well.


----------



## Griff (Jul 16, 2011)

I use 2 or 3 chunks of wood and always put them right on the charcoal -- not outside the ring.


----------



## NewHeart (Jul 16, 2011)

Griff said:
			
		

> I use 2 or 3 chunks of wood and always put them right on the charcoal -- not outside the ring.


+1


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 16, 2011)

No more than 3 good sized chunks here.
I usually half bury them in the unlit coals about half way out in relation to the diameter of the ring.... and put the hot coals on top and spread out the hot coals.


----------



## PatioPitmasters (Sep 13, 2011)

I will not get into the water versus dry pan debate, but foiling your butt is sure way to get a competition worthy butt.  

Look here for a pork butt from start to finish


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2011)

Dang this sounds complicated. I was thinking of trying to cook a couple of butts this weekend but now I am getting cold feet on the deal. Think maybe I will stick with weenies on the gasser.


----------



## bbquzz (Sep 13, 2011)

bigwheel said:
			
		

> Dang this sounds complicated. I was thinking of trying to cook a couple of butts this weekend but now I am getting cold feet on the deal. Think maybe I will stick with weenies on the gasser.



Sounds like a great tailgate BW    BTW ... TCU is playing LA Monroe Warhawks, whoever they are.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 13, 2011)

Well thanks for the info on the big game. I think that place may be a farm team for Notre Dame or something.


----------

